# Nikon D300 good for a beginner?



## UrFavSigma (Jan 14, 2011)

I just bought the NIKON D300. Is this a good camera for a beginner? I'm a complete Noob.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 14, 2011)

Absolutely! It's no harder to use than the 'baby Nikons' and will give you SO much more performance and life.

Enjoy!


----------



## KmH (Jan 14, 2011)

Sure it's a good camera for a beginner.

Sit down with the users manual and the camera as you read through the manual.

The D300 doesn't have an Auto modes, jus semi-auto modes like shutter and aperture priority.

What lens did you get?

You might find it helpful to visit my blog. Here is a link to the beginning:

How Do I Use My Digital SLR?


----------



## rateeg (Jan 14, 2011)

D40 is good for beginners.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 14, 2011)

UrFavSigma said:


> I just bought the NIKON D300. Is this a good camera for a beginner? I'm a complete Noob.




First, it's a damn good camera. As mentioned it doesn't have cute little graphic auto-modes (scene modes) and will force you, as a novice photographer to do things with more thought, making you, at the end of the day, a better photographer.

Once acquainted with SHUTTER SPEED, APERTURE, WHITE BALANCE and ISO you will have no problems cranking out well exposed pictures.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jan 14, 2011)

rateeg said:


> D40 is good for beginners.


And also discontinued.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 14, 2011)

and the OP already bought a camera.


----------



## UrFavSigma (Jan 14, 2011)

KmH said:


> What lens did you get?




It came with AF-S Zoom-NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED II lens


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 14, 2011)

The D300 is a horrible camera. You should give it to me and buy something better.


----------



## scotch59 (Jan 14, 2011)

xjoewhitex said:


> rateeg said:
> 
> 
> > D40 is good for beginners.
> ...



 dosen't change the fact that its good for beginners. you can still buy any lens or accessory for it.


----------



## Lazy Photographer (Jan 14, 2011)

Great buy. The D300 is an outstanding model. It's something you can really grow in to. You'll want to throw a quality piece of glass in front of it eventually.


----------



## sobolik (Jan 14, 2011)

NO NO and NO!

Using it it is great for beginners.  This may seem like I am being a smart allelic but I am serious. Many great and wonderful toys having impressed the shopper are brought home never to be seen again.  USING IT IS GREAT FOR BEGINNERS. Owning it is for buyers.


----------



## KmH (Jan 15, 2011)

Here is a Nikon tutorial about using the D300 auto focus system. Nikon Imaging | Nikon D Technology THE POWER TO CHANGE YOUR PHOTOGRAPHY

You may want to just bookmark the link and read it after you have read the users manual.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 15, 2011)

There are 300 threads like this a day on this site...

read this:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-baby-model-camera-bodies-good-beginners.html


----------



## ghache (Jan 15, 2011)

rateeg said:


> D40 is good for beginners.


 

Its good for biguener that doesnt have the cash for a more advanced body.
anything is good for a biguener as long your willing to learn.


----------



## UrFavSigma (Jan 15, 2011)

Is the lens that came with it OK? AF-S Zoom-NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED II lens


----------



## KmH (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, it's ok.

Like all lenses it has some limitations, but is a good lens to start out with.


----------

